# Allan McNish on Wind Tunnel-and first TV footage of the Audi R15



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

This Sunday at 9:00 PM eastern, Allan McNish is a scheduled guest on Wind Tunnel with Dave Despain on Speed TV. Audi will also show the first televised footage of the Audi R15 to reach US shores. This should be good, as the Audi guys(and ALMS drivers/personel) get overlooked as guest, but since Speed is owned by Fox News Corp, what do you expect? But at least they have the decentcy to cover Sportscar racing better than most mainstream sports networks.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the heads up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (16v)*

Yeah. Thanks. Just added the ALMS press release / mention to the front of the site.


----------

